# Tchaikovsky – Piano Trio in A minor - My Favorite Classical - By Vitaliy Katsenelson



## barblacho (Aug 16, 2017)

http://myfavoriteclassical.com/tchaikovsky-piano-trio-minor/


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The Tchaikovsky Piano Trio is a great work. Epic! For me, it is Tchaikovsky's greatest composition.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

barblacho said:


> http://myfavoriteclassical.com/tchaikovsky-piano-trio-minor/


Thanks for sharing hope you go somewhere less familiar pieces.


----------

